
Trading Deals, A Lost Art? - prakash
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2009/12/trading-deals-a-lost-art.html
======
pegobry
As Fred says, there are both good and bad reasons why trading deals has gone
downhill.

I think what matters is that the VC is always transparent to the entrepreneur
about it. They can recommend their partner by saying "I think they'll be good
for you because X, Y and Z, but I also owe them a favor because they let me
invest in Foo.com."

